# ScottDrive Inverter 150/200kw!



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.scottdrive.co.nz/index.html

The ScottDrive website is updated/created and advertising 100 and 150 models with 200 model coming soon.

Interesting points to mention:

(1) ScottDrive100 is 150kw peak, SD150 is 150kw peak for AC Induction but 200kw peak for BLDC....why the difference?

(2)Under Contacts USA Distributors are Marcus Reddish (Ruckus) who originally brought us the BLDC motor controller packages to the forum and whom we are hoping recovers soon, and Michael Bream the mastermind behind EVWEST.

Yes my friends, EVWEST will not only be selling the highpowered HPEVS AC35X2, the TM4 Motion line of motors which will include higher power models, but also the ScottDrive systems!

Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with EVWEST i just want to give credit to a local Southern California based company!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

And I found a video of the ScottDrive 100 being tested on a Siemens motor! Most likely the 1PV5135-4WS14 which is listed on the scott drive website which just happens to be the same motor that EVTV is unloading for $3,500. 

Video shows:

~270A
~140V * 3phase = ~420V
90% eff.
100kw
200Nm
@~4700rpm


Thank you Marcus!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F30AaYVSPck


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

I certainly don't speak for everyone, but I think Marcus cost himself a little bit of trust on this issue last year with his, shall we say, overzealous promotion of this drive. I'm still holding out for a more objective review, but hey...I have a Ford Siemens motor (somewhat similar to the Azure Dynamics one) and so if it could be tuned to that motor and was at a decent cost I'd consider it.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hollie Maea said:


> I certainly don't speak for everyone, but I think Marcus cost himself a little bit of trust on this issue last year with his, shall we say, overzealous promotion of this drive. I'm still holding out for a more objective review, but hey...I have a Ford Siemens motor (somewhat similar to the Azure Dynamics one) and so if it could be tuned to that motor and was at a decent cost I'd consider it.


Did you procure that motor awhile ago or is there a current source for those 90kw Ford Siemens motors?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought it off craigslist. I don't think there is a current supply out there, but there are a fair amount of people who have them and might be trying to unload them from time to time in favor of something that's not such a pain to deal with.


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Bowser330 said:


> And I found a video of the ScottDrive 100 being tested on a Siemens motor! Most likely the 1PV5135-4WS14 which is listed on the scott drive website which just happens to be the same motor that EVTV is unloading for $3,500.


Hi thanks for this post. There are two things though which I would like to ask about if you know? The first is the squealing sound which gets more and more when the motor spins higher, is that from the Siemens Motor? (sounds totally different in two other videos I have seen) and also my Siemens motor does not sound like that (I have not spun it faster than 3000 RPM though) , see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYmxZyP8YIY
The other is that the (current) Sinus becomes more distorted very soon after startup which surprises me as in the specs of the inverter the modulating frequency is said to be 10-15 kHz which should be enough to create a smooth and soundless behavior

Edit PS: Here is another link of the Scott Drive powering a Siemens Motor (only one controller an no load, this is more informative)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFCekfOTekw
It seems that the squealing sound and the distorted sinus start when exceeding 2500 RPM, why?


----------

